# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دانشجوی دولتی با انصراف ندادن و کنکور ۹۷

## parsaalizadeh

سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم من الان دانشگاه دولتی هستم می تونم کنکور  97 یا 98 شرکت کنم و دولتی قبول پذیرفته بشم یا باید وقفه ایجاد بشه و حتما یکسال قبلش انصراف بدم

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

ورودی چه سالی؟ شبانه یا روزانه؟
شبانه های که نیازی نیست انصراف بدن در حین تحصیل میتونن کنکور بدن و اگر قبول شدن بعد انصراف میدن
روزانه ها قبل از ثبت نام کنکور باید انصراف قطعی بدن
اگر روزانه امسال نیستید باید انصراف بدین و کنکور ثبت نام کنید
اما اگر روزانه ورودی امسال هستید که فکر میکنم یه سری مشکلاتی داشته باشید ، مثلا سال بعد نمیتونید کد رشته های روزانه انتخاب کنید و...

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم من الان دانشگاه دولتی هستم می تونم کنکور  97 یا 98 شرکت کنم و دولتی قبول پذیرفته بشم یا باید وقفه ایجاد بشه و حتما یکسال قبلش انصراف بدم


قبل از 30 بهمن باید انصراف قطعی داده باشی

----------


## parsaalizadeh

> قبل از 30 بهمن باید انصراف قطعی داده باشی


من شبانه هستم واسه 98 می خوام بخونم بازم باید انصراف بدم؟؟ نمیشه بعد قبول شدن؟>

----------


## parsaalizadeh

> ورودی چه سالی؟ شبانه یا روزانه؟
> شبانه های که نیازی نیست انصراف بدن در حین تحصیل میتونن کنکور بدن و اگر قبول شدن بعد انصراف میدن
> روزانه ها قبل از ثبت نام کنکور باید انصراف قطعی بدن
> اگر روزانه امسال نیستید باید انصراف بدین و کنکور ثبت نام کنید
> اما اگر روزانه ورودی امسال هستید که فکر میکنم یه سری مشکلاتی داشته باشید ، مثلا سال بعد نمیتونید کد رشته های روزانه انتخاب کنید و...


من ورودی 06 شبانه هستم واسه 98 می خوام بخونم بازم باید انصراف بدم قبلش؟؟ نمیشه بعد قبول شدن انصراف داد؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> من شبانه هستم واسه 98 می خوام بخونم بازم باید انصراف بدم؟؟ نمیشه بعد قبول شدن؟>


اگه شبانه هستی پس نیازی به انصراف دادن نیست

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

> من ورودی 06 شبانه هستم واسه 98 می خوام بخونم بازم باید انصراف بدم قبلش؟؟ نمیشه بعد قبول شدن انصراف داد؟


نیازی به انصراف نیست منم شبانه بودم امسال کد رشته جدید قبول شدم ، بعد قبولی انصراف بدین و رشته جدید ثبت نام کنید...

----------


## parsaalizadeh

> نیازی به انصراف نیست منم شبانه بودم امسال کد رشته جدید قبول شدم ، بعد قبولی انصراف بدین و رشته جدید ثبت نام کنید...


بعد میشه روزانه قبول شد ؟یا حتما باید همون شبانه بریم؟؟

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

نه مشکلی نداره میتونید تو انتخاب رشته کد رشته روزانه رو بزنید.
شما انتخاب رشتتون عملا فرقی با بقیه نداره ، فقط بعد قبولی از رشته اول انصراف میدید و در رشته جدید ثبت نام میکنید.

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

اون محرومیت یکساله مختص روزانه هاست...
کسایی که روزانه میخونن اولا که باید تا یه تاریخی که قبل از ثبت نام کنکوره انصراف قطعی بدن و همچین کد رشته روزانه رو به مدت یکسال نمیتونن انتخاب کنند.
برای شبانه های هیچ محرومیتی لحاظ نمیشه...

----------


## parsaalizadeh

> اون محرومیت یکساله مختص روزانه هاست...
> کسایی که روزانه میخونن اولا که باید تا یه تاریخی که قبل از ثبت نام کنکوره انصراف قطعی بدن و همچین کد رشته روزانه رو به مدت یکسال نمیتونن انتخاب کنند.
> برای شبانه های هیچ محرومیتی لحاظ نمیشه...


مرسی از راهنماییتون

----------


## parsaalizadeh

> اگه شبانه هستی پس نیازی به انصراف دادن نیست


مرسی از راهنماییتون

----------


## susba

تو اطلاعیه تکمیل ظرفیت نوشته بود اونایی که امسال روزانه قبول شدن از ثبت نام کنکور هم محرومن.
حالا دقیقشو خودت بخون اگرم بتونی ثبت نام کنی که فقط تو انتخاب رشته امسال از انتخاب دوره روزانه محرومی بقیه رو می تونی بری.

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> تو اطلاعیه تکمیل ظرفیت نوشته بود اونایی که امسال روزانه قبول شدن از ثبت نام کنکور هم محرومن.
> حالا دقیقشو خودت بخون اگرم بتونی ثبت نام کنی که فقط تو انتخاب رشته امسال از انتخاب دوره روزانه محرومی بقیه رو می تونی بری.


از ثبت نام؟! :/
حاجی چرا جَو میدی؟!

----------


## susba

> از ثبت نام؟! :/
> حاجی چرا جَو میدی؟!


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
الان به نظرت من از خودم همچین چیزیو بگم چی گیرم میاد؟
تو اطلاعیه موقت تکمیل ظرفیت تو سایت سنجش نوشته بود.قبولیای روزانه96 از ثبت نام آزمون سراسری 97 محرومن-غیرمنطقی هم نیست-
بعدم ماه دیگه ثبت نامه تونستی ثبت نام کنی خداروشکر نتونستی بدون به خاطر این بند بوده!!

----------


## Dr.Naser

؟مگه دانشجوی دولتی روزانه نمیتونه صبر بکنه تا نتایج کنکور ...اگه رتبه خوب بود انصراف بده اگه بد بود انصراف نده؟

----------


## parsaalizadeh

> ؟مگه دانشجوی دولتی روزانه نمیتونه صبر بکنه تا نتایج کنکور ...اگه رتبه خوب بود انصراف بده اگه بد بود انصراف نده؟


من شبانم عزيز مشکلی ندارم

----------


## parsaalizadeh

> تو اطلاعیه تکمیل ظرفیت نوشته بود اونایی که امسال روزانه قبول شدن از ثبت نام کنکور هم محرومن.
> حالا دقیقشو خودت بخون اگرم بتونی ثبت نام کنی که فقط تو انتخاب رشته امسال از انتخاب دوره روزانه محرومی بقیه رو می تونی بری.


من شبانم مشکلی نیست ممنون از راهنماییتون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> ؟مگه دانشجوی دولتی روزانه نمیتونه صبر بکنه تا نتایج کنکور ...اگه رتبه خوب بود انصراف بده اگه بد بود انصراف نده؟


نه دانشجوی روزانه باید قبل از اسفند انصراف بده

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> الان به نظرت من از خودم همچین چیزیو بگم چی گیرم میاد؟
> تو اطلاعیه موقت تکمیل ظرفیت تو سایت سنجش نوشته بود.قبولیای روزانه96 از ثبت نام آزمون سراسری 97 محرومن-غیرمنطقی هم نیست-
> بعدم ماه دیگه ثبت نامه تونستی ثبت نام کنی خداروشکر نتونستی بدون به خاطر این بند بوده!!


اطلاعیه هنوز روی سایت سنجش هست توصیه میکنم یه بار دیگه بری و بخونیش! 
در صورت قبولي نهايي اين دسته از داوطلبان در اين گزينش، قبولي قبلي آنان كان‌لم يكن تلقي خواهد شد و چنانچه داوطلبان متقاضي، در دوره‌هاي روزانه مندرج در اين اطلاعيه پذيرفته شوند، حتي با دادن انصراف از تحصيل نيز حق انتخاب رشته‌هاي دوره روزانه را در آزمون سراسري سال بعد (1397) نخواهند داشت. لذا به پذيرفته‌شدگان تأكيد مي‌شود در تكميل فرم تقاضانامه شركت در گزينش رشته‌هاي تحصيلي مندرج در اين اطلاعيه دقت كافي مبذول دارند، در غير اين صورت هيچگونه اعتراضي قابل قبول نخواهد بود

----------

